# sidewalk price



## jlong (Sep 12, 2008)

what would you guys charge for this:
200-225 feet of sidewalk, 1 pass w/ a two stage blower.
there was about 18-24 inches of packed snow on it
since it was after the city plowed the road. I had a customer call and tell me to do it then bill him "whatever" ( I hate that) It took two passes with the blower to reach pavement.
I don't typically do this kind of work but since the city passed a supid ordinence where they will fine people if they don't clear their sidewalks within 24hrs I get several calls like this from mowing customers and I don't want to over bill them since they are mowing customers but don't want to cut myself short either.
thanks


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Well whats the fine cost if they dont clear them? Whats your time worth? How much abuse on your equipment? Overhead(gas/equipment/travel)?

And then think to yourself what would I be willing to pay someone else to do it if the shoe was on the other foot ??


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

were we are from that is a $250 fine. I would charge$107 50cents linear foot


----------



## burlingtonplow (Jan 6, 2010)

dollar a minute for a blower


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Charge your hourly rate x the time it took you.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

.50 sounds high to me. more like .30 over on my side of michigan


----------

